# New Project - Saab 9-3 Aero HOT 2.0T



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok yesterday I realised a car off my bucket list (only need to own an Alfa now to complete it)

My old Xantia HDI died on Wed night so I had to look for a new car to get me to work. This time though I decided I wanted something with a little bit more bite to it and I would like to polish :buffer: . I have always had a soft spot for a Saab because my mate had an old 900 Turbo when I was 20. I trawled the adds and I found this

A 2001 AERO HOT 2.0 Turbo (auto) with 175000 miles on the clock, BUT the engine was changed @ 89000 by Saab with a new one..And I got this all for the grand price of .........£750











I had put a post in here for advise and of course I wasn't let down as I had quite a few replied and nods in the right direction.

I went and had a look at it and when I got there it looked good. She was cold when he started it as I asked him to lift the bonnet and I set my hand on the engine. He fired it up and it went first turn of the key. So far so good. :thumb:. He then showed me how all the gadgets and things work. I mean this car comes FULLY loaded, Full Leather, Heated/Electric seats with Memory (that works), Electric windows, Air con, CD player power Ariel, cruise control, night dash switch, 2 working keys, and EVERYTHING works, Good owl saab..

We then took it for a drive and I am no expert on Auto boxs but it seemed to kick down well, it also has a "sport" button which makes it hold the revs for longer and kick down sooner/faster. It also has a winter button. Again its as smooth as silk and goes like stink it has 205 bhp.

Now for the BAD parts

If you look close you will see a dent in the roof where the shark fin is. the chimney reflection is broken...


Small dent in the door


Wheels are bad. Do you think they could be fixed?????


Bad crack on the front bumper, which I hope to get welded.


All in all its a lot of car for a cheap price


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wow pics are tiny...!! lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I cannot.view the pics.... says forbidden


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks a great car for the money mate. I've got a roof dent on my car - dont think they can be removed with pdr, fill and respray i think.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry stupid Imageshack was playing up. I hope its all sorted out now


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

looks good for the price mate, whats the service history like ?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

alexj said:


> looks good for the price mate, whats the service history like ?


Since the new engine went in it has all the services stamped upto 78300 its at 93000 now I already have it booked in for a service and chec the oil pan for slugeing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice buy, hows the performance of these, good; it's just I was behind a 04 saab 93 Turbo in the past, had a hirrs badge on the back and it did shift like lightening from the lights, I honestly thought it may had been tuned underneath, it was quick.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

My brother has had two Saabs, one a 9.3 2.ot and the last one an Aero Hot auto.. 250bhp and FWD....

Great car, not much traction in the wet especially out of roundabouts. Lots of kit from memory his has heated rear seats !!!


I still found it odd putting the keys by the gear shift


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

A210 AMG said:


> My brother has had two Saabs, one a 9.3 2.ot and the last one an Aero Hot auto.. 250bhp and FWD....
> 
> Great car, not much traction in the wet especially out of roundabouts. Lots of kit from memory his has heated rear seats !!!
> 
> I still found it odd putting the keys by the gear shift


A good set of tyres is essential ! Obviuos statement but it made such a difference to my last saab it was unreal, put a set of Toyo T1R's on it, I could then fling it into corners and enjoy the understeer.

I love where the key is, in other cars they hit my knee as I have had quite a few keys jangling. Had to take em off for my last car, a vw was annoying !


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice buy, hows the performance of these, good; it's just I was behind a 04 saab 93 Turbo in the past, had a hirrs badge on the back and it did shift like lightening from the lights, I honestly thought it may had been tuned underneath, it was quick.


I can confirm it goes like stink..:driver:

I did toy with the idea of the 2.3 but the Tax is out of this world...£430 ...
This 2.0T is only £215 and it cost an extra £43 on the insurance to move up from the HDI Xantia

I forgot to mention - There isn't 1 single bit of rust on the whole car.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Since the new engine went in it has all the services stamped upto 78300 its at 93000 now I already have it booked in for a service and chec the oil pan for slugeing


Good idea mate, best to get things checked over before you hit sports mode !

I am slightly jealous as yours is a bit quicker than mine and probably does better MPG, but Ive not had to do anything to it except two new tyres, managed to find 2 nearly new dunlop sport, fitted for £50 the other day so I was well chuffed. How was the insurance ? Road tax is steep too !

Did you know if you dont have it you can add cruise control pretty easily, as all the electrics are already fitted. The guy I bought mine off, Saabtec, sorted it out for free with the car. Bonus


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Posted at same time !

Good on the insurance then !

Not easy to find low mileage ones of these. I had a go in a manual one a while back and it was quick !

Turbo made a lovely sound too


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Another thing is she seems a bit crashy over uneaven roads. and steering wheel shakes a bit when it hits a bump.. but on normal main roads she tracks straight and is smoooooth ... and did I mention FAST lol


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Another thing is she seems a bit crashy over uneaven roads. and steering wheel shakes a bit when it hits a bump.. but on normal main roads she tracks straight and is smoooooth ... and did I mention FAST lol


Tyres mate...have you checked your pressures...

obvious but makes a big difference

whats it like when you turn full lock any strange noises ?


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

If you do get new tyres, make sure they have the correct Load rating. If the car tramlines due to poor tyres.

These gearboxes are reliable.

Suspension is harsh on the aeros - maybe fit aftermarket shocks, if you cannot get used to it, but, I just adapted my driving style with our Aero.

I had the GM900 2.0 Turbo auto but that only had 185bhp plenty fast enough - then the S button! Fun when the cruise is set to 70 mph, and engage it at over 30 mph 

Would not worry about the mileage (especially for the money) - these engines eat miles, when properly serviced.

You can refurbish and paint the alloys yourself. Sand down, and use filler where appropriate. Simple job.

Check the rear suspension mounts in the boot for security/possible rust if there has been a leak from a cluster.

Enjoy.


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

Wheels are easy to refurb .... I got them to a place to have them dipped and shot blasted for £15 per wheel ... then I painted them to my liking

I must admit I do love the Aero 93 wheels which yours have .... and quite expensive to buy.

I had to settle for the 95 aero wheels ... as my old ones's were buckled beyond any recognition lol and the "new" ones came with virtually new Michelin Pilot Sport 3 tyres... could not resist them for £160 all 4 with tyres lol.

some progress pics


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

carlust said:


> Wheels are easy to refurb .... I got them to a place to have them dipped and shot blasted for £15 per wheel ... then I painted them to my liking
> 
> I must admit I do love the Aero 93 wheels which yours have .... and quite expensive to buy.
> 
> ...


Sweet ride !!!

I like the 2 tone.. Is that the same as the body color?

And yeah I love the wheels on mine, for some reason Saab's seem to get away with 3 spoke designs..I was actually looking for a 9-5 when I came across this one. I have the Tyre pressure set to 34 on all wheels, 215-45-17s. The owner had 39 in them all.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

alexj said:


> Tyres mate...have you checked your pressures...
> 
> obvious but makes a big difference
> 
> whats it like when you turn full lock any strange noises ?


Na... No funny noises..


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Na... No funny noises..


Thats good, I set mine to 31


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

alexj said:


> Thats good, I set mine to 31


Are your tyres the same size as mine 215/45/17


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Sweet ride !!!
> 
> I like the 2 tone.. Is that the same as the body color?
> 
> And yeah I love the wheels on mine, for some reason Saab's seem to get away with 3 spoke designs..I was actually looking for a 9-5 when I came across this one. I have the Tyre pressure set to 34 on all wheels, 215-45-17s. The owner had 39 in them all.


I decided to go with silver metallic for the outside and the inside is a charcoal grey colour (it has a hint of blue inside) don't ask me what colour is it I have no clue I just picked it up from the colour samples and they mixed it for me lol.

I have 225/45 R17 but mine being a convertible has different pressures (32PSI front and 35PSI rear)


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

On my 2000 9-3 225 45 17- 34psi front 32 rear. 

If you think it fast you want to try one that's been tuned. :driver:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> On my 2000 9-3 225 45 17- 34psi front 32 rear.
> 
> If you think it fast you want to try one that's been tuned. :driver:


If I thought the engine would take it having 90 odd thousand on it I would love to have it chipped. I had my last car chipped (Fiat Bravo Mjet) she had 198 bhp and a shed load of torque.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice looking car mate and looking forward to seeing your progress as time goes by, take plenty of pics and please keep us up to speed. :thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Friend of some of us here is running a track car GM900 2.0 turbo sensonic producing high 200 bhp at the moment. As a passenger, was quick when producing less than that!


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

buck-egit said:


> If I thought the engine would take it having 90 odd thousand on it I would love to have it chipped. I had my last car chipped (Fiat Bravo Mjet) she had 198 bhp and a shed load of torque.


Mine was at 350bhp on 68k but we had my bros on 470bhp with 100+k on it.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the saab. I prefere the op car and the older 900 turbo shape. Just look brilliant. did a quick search on the trader and not one 900 turbo hard top 

i keep seeing loads of 95s with the full fat turbos or the 3ltr diesels in for pence....


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice car! Don't think there is a better car for the money :thumb:

I am seriously considering one of these for my next car as a run about... But in the real world what are they like on fuel, how many miles to a tank etc? Would it be possible to crack 40mpg on a steady run at 60-70mph?


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

Mine is at the moment 248bhp ... 
The B204L can handle up to 400bhp without problem on factory form (Saab engine)
and the B205 can go up to 300bhp without problem on factory form (GM engine)
A bit more research ... and will see boosting power is easy and cheap enough


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Wisey said:


> Nice car! Don't think there is a better car for the money :thumb:
> 
> I am seriously considering one of these for my next car as a run about... But in the real world what are they like on fuel, how many miles to a tank etc? Would it be possible to crack 40mpg on a steady run at 60-70mph?


Well so far I am running mine on a 70 mile round trip with 80% M/way and I'm getting 35.6 on the trip meter...:doublesho and thats sticking to 60..But hey when you plant her @ 40mph WHOOOOSSSSHHHHH :wave: bye bye Mr BMW oh And yesterday it Mr Golf GTI


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

carlust said:


> Mine is at the moment 248bhp ...
> The B204L can handle up to 400bhp without problem on factory form (Saab engine)
> and the B205 can go up to 300bhp without problem on factory form (GM engine)
> A bit more research ... and will see boosting power is easy and cheap enough


How do I find out which engine my car has.?. 
My car is a 2001 aero hot 2.0 turbo. Once I get it gased I would love to at least get it remapped....


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

I would guess it is a B205 as it is a later model after 2000.

Go to this website and enter your VIN
http://www.saabnet.ru/vin.html

your details will come up like this

VIN: YSxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Manufacturer: Saab Automobile AB
Product line: SAAB 900 2nd generation
Body type: 2-door Convertible (CV)
Gear box: 5-Speed Manual
Engine type: B204L - 2.0L turbo with intercooler
Model year: 1998
Assembly plant: Nystad, Finland
Serial number: 05xxxx
Control symbol: Passed
SRS: Dual Airbags, 9-3SE


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Well so far I am running mine on a 70 mile round trip with 80% M/way and I'm getting 35.6 on the trip meter...:doublesho and thats sticking to 60..But hey when you plant her @ 40mph WHOOOOSSSSHHHHH :wave: bye bye Mr BMW oh And yesterday it Mr Golf GTI


I managed 42mpg going on a steady 60-70mph ... and making sure the turbo stays in the white area. So it is possible  

But yeah I have to agree .... if someone pisses you off or tries to show off ;-) even an 2009 M3 Saloon ...

was behind me at a breathing distance on an A road ... when we entered the motorway tried to overtake me and when they did ... eeehhhmmm lets say from 50mph to..... could not shake me off their bumm ... haahaha. All I had to do is to be in my 3rd gear and floor it. Let the turbo do the rest. :car:


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

A great car for very little money and if maintained properly you will get many more miles from the engine. For tuning try SAABNoob on the UKSaab forum who can set up the car to suit your driving style. For maintenance, upgrades and servicing try JamSAAB www.jamsaab.co.uk

As you have found out SAABs are the perfect car for mid-range grunt and will surprise many a more expensive car, should they try.

I have two SAABs, one in bits at the moment and a 9000 Anniversary CSE, which is my everyday car and has clocked up just under 200,000 miles on its original engine and gearbox. You do realise that many owners, due to the cheap prics at the moment on the GM cars, end up with more than one. Tis a slippery slope. 

And if you want a bit of SAAB overload, the SAAB International is in Spa in August and yes for a small fee (50 euros) you do get the opportunity to drive the F1 circuit for a couple of hours. A group of us from the UK are camping here:
http://www.campingspador.be/ardens/rates/camping_rates/

More info here: http://www.intsaab2012.com/en/


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

www.saabcentral.com is a good forum as well.
Although it is mostly a US forum, they have helped me a lot when I needed help. (At least it is a free forum)


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

VIN: 
Manufacturer: Saab Automobile AB
Product line: SAAB 9-3
Body type: 3-door Hatchback
Gear box: 4-Speed Automatic
Engine type: 2.0 Turbo, 205 hp
Model year: 2001
Assembly plant: Trollhattan, Sweden, line A or B
Serial number: 
Control symbol: Passed
SRS: Model range IV, Driver's and passenger airbag, AERO

Its not showing my engine type


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a b205.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> It's a b205.


So its not as good as the saab unit ??


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not as strong. It's good for 300bhp. 

Make sure all pcv hoses are good and the sump has been dropped and cleaned.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a mechanic preped to do the sump job for me ...

What about the auto box and clutch in the cars are they any good ?


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

No clutch on auto. 

The boxes are good. Change the oil regularly. Doesn't cost much at all. Check the colour and smell, should be sweet and red, change if its not.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> No clutch on auto.
> 
> The boxes are good. Change the oil regularly. Doesn't cost much at all. Check the colour and smell, should be sweet and red, change if its not.


LOL as you can tell I have never owned an Auto...

And if my car has the gm motor is it still susceptible to the sludging that happens to the saab motor.???


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> LOL as you can tell I have never owned an Auto...
> 
> And if my car has the gm motor is it still susceptible to the sludging that happens to the saab motor.???


As far as I know the B204 (Saab) engine is not prone to sludge. But the B205 (GM) Engine is prone to sludge.

In a specific year run from 2000 to 2003 the oil sump shape and the oil screen/filter was not the correct shape. 
Along with using the incorrect oil or not having proper oil changes... it would clog up the screen.
Then the pump would not be able to pump the oil from the bottom of the engine to the top to lubricate and circulate properly.
So the engine would die from starvation of oil ... burn a little lol

I am not 100% sure if there is a modification to rectify this or if it only cured by checking the sump on some tens thousands of miles and cleaning it when needed.

By the way it does not mean that all the engines produced in that year gets sludge and oil starvation. It is purely down to proper and correct maintenance of the engine.

Now this is from what I remember reading online in different forums.

Here are some links I found from google:

http://www.saabscene.com/forum/threads/120743-2002-Vector-2.0t-Engine-Is-it-prone-to-oil-sludge

http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196113


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Is there a way of visually telling which engine you have in your saab?

I mean the Saab and GM versions must be different to loo at?


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes. Do you have have a maf sensor coming of the air box? The oil filler cap is central to the cam cover on a B204 on of to one side on b205, red Di or black Di. You have a 2001, change over year was 2000, so you will have a B205. 

Just post a pic and I 1000% confirm what you have.


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Is there a way of visually telling which engine you have in your saab?
> 
> I mean the Saab and GM versions must be different to loo at?


Look at the service history ... does it mention cambelt change?
If so GM engine it is.

If not and mentions it is chain driven then it is a Saab engine.

I have not looked a GM so will not be able to say the difference sorry 

I also think the Aero model for the 93 was only in a GM engine as it came out only when they changed the engines.

But I might be wrong about the last bit.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

carlust said:


> Look at the service history ... does it mention cambelt change?
> If so GM engine it is.
> 
> If not and mentions it is chain driven then it is a Saab engine.
> ...


You're wrong about all of that.

Both engines are chain driven. Your can tell the difference.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a B204 - my old 9-3.......










This is a B205


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> You're wrong about all of that.
> 
> Both engines are chain driven. Your can tell the difference.


Yeah the guy I bought it from told me it was a chain belt...


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

How can 2 engines from 2 different manufacturer's end up looking almost the same with almost the same layout.?


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

You've got the wrong end of the stick somewhere. 
Both engines are Saab design. Both built under GM/saab. Due to GM cost cutting is later engine is not quite as,good

GM owned Saab from about 1992/3


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

buck-egit said:


> Are your tyres the same size as mine 215/45/17


No 205/50/16 but Ive had 5 saabs and I know that they dont feel good when pumped up high

If you have any questions re your saab I'm sure Richard Elliot at Saabtec

would be happy to chat to you, he runs a garage in Glossopm Saabtec, but is/was also the technical advisor to the saab owners club

He also has loads of good quality parts for sale, trustworthy guy for the motor industry. Not many around.

01457 867878


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> You've got the wrong end of the stick somewhere.
> Both engines are Saab design. Both built under GM/saab. Due to GM cost cutting is later engine is not quite as,good
> 
> GM owned Saab from about 1992/3


 Yes my engine is the one with the oil filler cap on the left of the engine So I have bought a Vauxhaul ...

It also says on the plate on the crossmember that it was built on JUNE 00


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd hardly call it a vauxhall. Nothing not to be happy about. Do you plan on going over 300bhp? if not just routine and preventative maintenance will give you years of motoring.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> I'd hardly call it a vauxhall. Nothing not to be happy about. Do you plan on going over 300bhp? if not just routine and preventative maintenance will give you years of motoring.


Jk mate I am well pleased with my wee cheappy Project car.. Just thought I had bought a Saab version as that was the impression I was under when the chap was talking to me as he said the same as someone further up that this engine timing chain and the GM versions had Belts.. But now I now for sure I will have to be super nice to my engine...

It can be any worse than the Fiat Bravo I have in my Avatar.. it wrecked a Clutch in 28000 miles and they wouldn't stand over it ..Grrrr...


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

mart. said:


> I'd hardly call it a vauxhall. Nothing not to be happy about. Do you plan on going over 300bhp? if not just routine and preventative maintenance will give you years of motoring.


I will be re Mapping at some stage but I would say that will be it as far as Modding the engine goes


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I was wrong ... lol my bad they are both timing chain however ... keep that in mind. I have found it online.

_Q: Why does the timing chain on a Saab 9-3 ('98-'02) 2.0-litre engine need to be replaced at 60,000 miles? Most timing chains last around 200,000 miles and are replaced as needed.

A: You're right - timing chains shouldn't need changing at 60,000 miles. They generally last longer than timing belts.
However, some Saab 2.0-litre petrol engines gained a reputation for developing an oil starvation problem, which could lead to the timing chain failing prematurely.
That's why Saab says the chains need to be changed at 60,000 miles.
That's also why we mention this in our online used car review of the Saab 9-3 - we want to make buyers aware that this could be an issue, so that they can make sure it has been changed before they buy.
Now note from the previous years and not ours. It seems to be a mix but unless its making noisy complaints you should be good ._

Now regarding the B204 engine it is a Saab H design and it is a redesign of the Saab B engine (The H engine was introduced in 1981) which was before GM took over.
More info here (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saab_H_engine)


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea where your getting that info about the chains. 

Saab don't say the chains need changing. I've never seen anyone have chain problems under 100k, that's usually due to sludge and poor maintenance.

I've had Saabs for the last 9years and been on the forum's the same time. 
I suggest you go to uksaabs.co.UK for more info.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

9-3 Belt 9-3SS Chain (except 1.8 base, and the later V6))
This may be where the confusion rises.

Not known of chain change required or done at 60k in my experience, ever!
Belt change at this mileage would also be rather curious.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Just to make this clear

B202, B204, B234, B205, B235, B207, B285 and 2.2tid are all chain. 

2.5 na, 3.0na, 3.0t, 1.9tid, 3.0tid belt.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

carlust said:


> Yes I was wrong ... lol my bad they are both timing chain however ... keep that in mind. I have found it online.
> 
> _Q: Why does the timing chain on a Saab 9-3 ('98-'02) 2.0-litre engine need to be replaced at 60,000 miles? Most timing chains last around 200,000 miles and are replaced as needed.
> 
> ...


my folks next door neighbour recently bought an under 100k miles saab 93 with the 2.0 turbo petrol in it and the timing chain was making a right noise. So i wonder if he is having issues. He has had it replaced by his cousin who is a mechanic for under £200 (i think) and it sounds spot on now.


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

mart. said:


> I have no idea where your getting that info about the chains.
> 
> Saab don't say the chains need changing. I've never seen anyone have chain problems under 100k, that's usually due to sludge and poor maintenance.
> 
> ...


Have a look at Saab central 
it will bring it up by a simple google search.

It is not something I am making up I just quoted what I found.
Better be aware than sorry at a late point. Since he is having the pan checked etc. It is worth checking the chain as well.

The slug or blocked up slightly screen filter will cause less oil flow to the pump and oiling the engine. 
That will wear easier the engine components! And the chain is one of them.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not referring to the sludge info.

I meant the Chains being changed at 60K, there is no service interval for them.


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

There has been Saab recall and extented warranty of 8yrs from Saab related to the sludge problem and chain wear.

http://www.saabservices.com/qaoilsludge.pdf

If a recall was not issued in UK it does not mean it does not affect UK. Purely company politics and how much fuss a county;s consumer can make.

I will give an example, Ford never admited the poor paint quality for the probe in UK ... however it did issue a recall in Australia and Canada for the very same reason.
The UK models suffered as well. But Ford never bothered to honour it.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

mart. said:


> You've got the wrong end of the stick somewhere.
> Both engines are Saab design. Both built under GM/saab. Due to GM cost cutting is later engine is not quite as,good
> 
> GM owned Saab from about 1992/3


Where did you get that info from ?

re Saab and GM timeline ?

The percentage of Saab and GM that make up the more recent Saabs are debatable.

As the story goes GM got out because saab were using a majority of their parts without telling GM


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

alexj said:


> Where did you get that info from ?
> 
> re Saab and GM timeline ?
> 
> ...


Ok it was 1989. lol but the first GM/saab car was the NG900 in 1994.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

carlust said:


> There has been Saab recall and extented warranty of 8yrs from Saab related to the sludge problem and chain wear.
> 
> http://www.saabservices.com/qaoilsludge.pdf
> 
> ...


And it still does not say the chain have to be changed at 60k.

After pages of talk the bottom line is......

B2X5 engines that have not been correctly looked after are prone to sludge, this can lead to timing chain wear.
There's no set service iterval for the chains, they need changing when they need changing, could be anytime on a poorly maintained engine or never on a good one.

Saab designed the B202 engine which lead to the B2x4 which lead to the B2x5.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Never known specific issues re chain drives.
They may rattle at start up if the car has been standing, but don't they all?

The sludge issue, as I have said, should have been dealt with by a kit from previous owners, which will give a clue as to how well an example has been cared for.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

mart. said:


> Ok it was 1989. lol but the first GM/saab car was the NG900 in 1994.


Unless you count the 9000CS - which was for its first year or so of run was Saab, until the GM bean counter and parts bin came into play.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and info Guys...


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

You got one heck of a good buy for £750. And a 2 door. I purchased a viggen about 6 yr ago. And love the way it handles and performs, and that it's a car that does not shout about itself if you know what I mean. Mine is 4 door, not quite as pretty as 2 door. Yet it makes it a bit more unsuspecting performance car. I deffo want another Saab , a 93 estate for running about in. I had the viggen chipped with the abbot racing chip , and then I had to have the abbot racing torque steer bar fitted as it was just a danger when the turbo kicked it, with the torque steer bar you can put your foot down , and stay in a straight line.. Which is good., esp when over taking a string of cars on a country road. The car is in my garage at the mo I'm sorting out the paint a few spots. And wet sanding the whole thing. I haven't driven it for about 4 yrs. Just kept the engine warm now and then. Am keen to get behind the wheel of it again. Am on look out for a diesel 93 that does economy mode. Love the saabs they give you so much toys and every things solid. Hope you get many miles of good driving out of yours. The front bumper / spoilers have a habit of getting a bit wounded , not partiually cos of low ride height but the overhang of front wheels means dips n stuff in the road catch the spoiler. I would like to lower mine about 25mm just a wee bit, but concerned it's just going to be a pain. At the mo just doing few bits on the body and wet sand and polish back out to shine. Your bodywork looks mint on that one.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Saab_viggen said:


> You got one heck of a good buy for £750. And a 2 door. I purchased a viggen about 6 yr ago. And love the way it handles and performs, and that it's a car that does not shout about itself if you know what I mean. Mine is 4 door, not quite as pretty as 2 door. Yet it makes it a bit more unsuspecting performance car. I deffo want another Saab , a 93 estate for running about in. I had the viggen chipped with the abbot racing chip , and then I had to have the abbot racing torque steer bar fitted as it was just a danger when the turbo kicked it, with the torque steer bar you can put your foot down , and stay in a straight line.. Which is good., esp when over taking a string of cars on a country road. The car is in my garage at the mo I'm sorting out the paint a few spots. And wet sanding the whole thing. I haven't driven it for about 4 yrs. Just kept the engine warm now and then. Am keen to get behind the wheel of it again. Am on look out for a diesel 93 that does economy mode. Love the saabs they give you so much toys and every things solid. Hope you get many miles of good driving out of yours. The front bumper / spoilers have a habit of getting a bit wounded , not partiually cos of low ride height but the overhang of front wheels means dips n stuff in the road catch the spoiler. I would like to lower mine about 25mm just a wee bit, but concerned it's just going to be a pain. At the mo just doing few bits on the body and wet sand and polish back out to shine. Your bodywork looks mint on that one.


Yes other than the few dents their are no rust spots at all. I am trying to gather up the money to convert her for now but when I get that done I will progress to the bodywork. I am also off for 2 weeks from next week and I intend on doing the sump drop to check if its bad or good.


----------

